# 92 nissan stanza xe will only go 35 mpg



## rechelle1984 (Sep 8, 2011)

im looking to buy a 92 nissan stanza xe but i was told that it will only go to 35 mpg and it wont shift into 3rd gear im trying to figure it out if i can ill be able to fix it myself if anyone has any ideas please send them my way!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Drive the car and if what was told to you is true, don't buy the car.


----------



## rechelle1984 (Sep 8, 2011)

ok so i drive it and its doing just that ur saying its not worth fixing it at all.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Fixing the tranny could cost you around $2000 or more. Not able to go over 35 could be a plugged up CAT which could cost you over $700, a bad MAF or fuel delivery problems.


----------



## rechelle1984 (Sep 8, 2011)

well i dont have that to fork out of my pocket to pay. but i can pull a tranny from a junkyard for $200 but you are right tho it could be the others as well but even for $650 isnt a good buy for this car with this problem?


----------

